# Unterschied zw. Java Applets, JSPs, Servlets



## geisi (22. Mrz 2006)

Habe schon mehrmals im Internet danach gesucht, habe aber nirgendwo eine verständliche Antwort bekommen.

Kann mir von jemand von euch mal erklären was der unterschied zwischen JSPs, Java Applets und Java Servlets ist. habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dass nicht alle Webserver dies unterstützen, stimmt das? 

würde auch gerne wissen, wie diese dann aussehen (beispiele wären echt toll)

Wenn ich  JSPs, Java Applets oder Java Servlets programmiere, und dann z.B. auf eine Datenbank zugreifen will, mache ich das dann über JDBC oder über den php-code?


danke im voraus
mfg geisi


----------



## Dukel (22. Mrz 2006)

Java Appletts: Java Programme die im Browser (Clientseitig) ausgeführt werden.

Jsp: Java Code's werden zwischen den Html Quellcode gemischt (vgl. mit Php, Asp,...)

Servlets: Generiert den Html Code selber.


----------



## geisi (22. Mrz 2006)

> Jsp: Java Code's werden zwischen den Html Quellcode gemischt (vgl. mit Php, Asp,...)


das ist mir klar, da ich auch schon viel mit php programmiert habe!



> Servlets: Generiert den Html Code selber


kann mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen, wie das aussehen soll! vielleicht so: 
	
	
	
	





```
println("<h1>Willkommen auf der Homepage von ...</h1>");
```


----------



## Roar (22. Mrz 2006)

geisi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Servlets: Generiert den Html Code selber
> 
> 
> kann mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen, wie das aussehen soll! vielleicht so:
> ...


ja <:=)

edit: warum guckst du dir nich paar servlet beispiele an :?:  :###


----------

